# Puppy Calendar 2008?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That could be fun!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I say yes...then maybe Tucker would actually win... LOL


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Not if I submit my puppy pictures ROFL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, nothing can beat Tucker's puppy picture... LOL.

It won me free dog food for a year, did it not? :

The same people seem to win the calendar contests haha I might have a chance if its puppy pics!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If it goes to a poll then we will see. Just to be nice I will vote for Tucker LMAO.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Michele , Tucker is a very handsome boy.... Dont let it get you down if he doesnt win..... I could post Abbie pictures and she wins the others dont..... I just figure oh well.....Maggie cant be that bad if Purina wanted her and did a photo shoot.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think Tucker probably loses because people don't like ME that much ... haha.

And I don't take it too seriously... I just like to complain.... 

In all seriousness though, I do think a puppy picture contest would be fun.

And I think Maggie is gorgeous...so is Abbie!...and Hootie....and Cruiser... LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I think Tucker probably loses because people don't like ME that much ... haha.
> 
> And I don't take it too seriously... I just like to complain....
> 
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I meant it all in good fun (I think) no LOL I think it would be fun too.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Aww Tucker is 1 HANDSOME fellow and was a VERY CUTE puppy! He'll win for sure! 
I think a puppy calendar would be a great idea...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I think Tucker probably loses because people don't like ME that much ... haha.
> 
> And I don't take it too seriously... I just like to complain....
> 
> ...


I vote for Tucker every chance I get just because he has to live with you. That alone is worth a vote.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I vote for Tucker every chance I get just because he has to live with you. That alone is worth a vote.


Well...you're feeling better.... does that mean its time for me and my girls to come visit?? :wavey:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL Hooch you are back.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well it felt good cussing those doctors out today and telling them where they could go. ROFL SO maybe I am back!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring the girls on GL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Well it felt good cussing those doctors out today and telling them where they could go. ROFL SO maybe I am back!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bring the girls on GL


Alright...we'll be there soon in our Chevrolet Movie Theatre...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think a puppy only calendar could be fun.....I could do that instead of the secondary contest we did last time around...

It's more work, but fun to do. Only problem is we'd have to go back two months for entries and voting. But wouldn't be that tough....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I vote for Tucker every chance I get just because he has to live with you. That alone is worth a vote.


Hey Hooch, looks like you're getting back on form !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I do like the idea of a puppy calender but I remember how there were alot of people that didnt want the cost to be to high because they couldnt afford it, so having 2 calenders would be ato expensive for some.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I do like the idea of a puppy calender but I remember how there were alot of people that didnt want the cost to be to high because they couldnt afford it, so having 2 calenders would be ato expensive for some.


Good point.... It would also double Rick's work load on it....

But who can say no to puppy pics!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Could another mod or forum member take care of setting up the submitting threads, voting polls and all? We don't have to have a printed calendar at the end of the year... how about an e-calendar? Just shooting ideas here... or a simple puppy shot collection for a Golden Retriever Forum Puppy Slideshow! ...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I honestly don't mind doing the work if people would want them.... I'd just hope that people would be interested in both calendars.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Rick- I would be- one for the house, one for the office!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Duh!!! Everybody loves puppy pictures!!! :::


----------

